# How much does it cost to rent a boat at Acton?



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

My cousin was thinking about going to Acton this weekend and do some fishing but he does not have a boat and my boat is not big enough for everyone so we figure we can rent one and use mine as well. Just wondering how much it costs compare to when renting them at Miami Whitewater.


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

soua your thinking of Hueston Woods that where action lake is
here's the number to call Park Office (513) 523-6347


----------



## Jason6644 (Mar 14, 2005)

I think that the rates are very comparable to that of the Hamilton parks. 

Besure to get a 9.9 on the back and not a row boat, otherwise it could take a while to get to and from..


J


----------



## Charles (Mar 23, 2006)

How is the fishing at Acton Lake. Are the blue gills and crappies hitting? Are they any size?
Thanks;
See you on the water.


----------



## Jason6644 (Mar 14, 2005)

I havn't been there for two and a half weeks since i started my first full time job/career after just recently graduating from college....now i understand how hard it is to get out and fish with a job....as far as the fishing, i havn't seen much on here about Acton, but the last time i was out, while bass fishing i managed 0,, but did catch two saugeye down by the dam. I would assume that the bit should be on now that the water has finally warmed up, but its been a weird spring so who knows.

J


----------



## lilredpaseo (Sep 25, 2005)

its 14.00 an hour, i just came back from there, but i didnt fish the lake i fly fished the creek and caught 8 blue gills, 2 crappie,and 2 large mouth bass. pretty good for only a few hours each day. well good luck and it will be pretty crowded during the weekends.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Thank you for the responses guys. I will pass the information to my cousin and see if he still wants to do it.


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

any time glad to help


----------



## taxiecab (Apr 24, 2004)

I fished Acton lake today and only caught 2 keeper crappies. Last week the blue gills were in shallow spawning and I think the crappie have spawned and moved back to the deeper waters.
On tuesday we had 7 keepers with the biggest 12" and it was caught in 12fow. and the rest were in 5 fow. They were all females and had eggs but the egg pouch were not real full and I would guess that they have spawed out by now.
The surface temp today on the lake when we came of was 78 degrees. We were marking fish in structure in 13 to 15 fow but they would not bite.
I think the spawing crappie are all finished by now and have moved back out.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

A lady I work with caught 5 large crappie early last week while bass fishing there. All came on crankbaits and 2 were over a pound! She brought her camera to work and I saw the pictures of the 2 large fish. Only 1 bass 16''.
She CPRed everything, so there are some large crappie in there.


----------

